# Clamping Box Joints



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I saw this tip on YouTube. Clamping box joints with PVC Pipe. Worked like a charm. Applied pressure on all 4 corners and on each side of the joint. Next time I'll I won't cut quite as much pipe out. pulled the joints together nicely and kept the little box square.

Everybody probably already knows this but I hadn't seen it before.


----------



## DaveMills (Jan 17, 2020)

Nice! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## MrWolfe (Jan 23, 2018)

Great tip!
Thanks for sharing.
Jon


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Nice tip. I used to make little fussy holders. That looks streamlined to me.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Yup, thats a keeper. Thanks.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Great tip thanks.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

New to me, thanks for the friendly advice. Good stuff.


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

Interesting solution. I prefer box joints aesthetically to dovetails but hate gluing them up.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

That's pretty slick.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

NOW he tells me…









Bottom was glued on, at the same time..


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Those PVC clamps look like a good solution to spread out the force!!

Bandit, you mirrored my set up that I use with squeeze clamps!!

cheers,Jim


----------



## Joel_B (Aug 14, 2014)

> Interesting solution. I prefer box joints aesthetically to dovetails but hate gluing them up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have done a lot box joints for my kitchen cabinet drawers. Also do not like gluing them, there are always some fingers that do not want to go all the way down. My glue up looks a lot like yours. But I only have two Bessey parallel clamps.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

did not know it thanks for showing us,i need to try that,bo joints are one of my fav's.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Something similar from Rockler.

About the 0.25 mark


----------

